# Hip and elbow xrays... thoughts?



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Okay guys..... what are your thoughts on these radiographs?
Sorry the exposure is poor.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

These are terrible x-rays and I wouldn't pay for them. Didn't they retake them? Are these for OFA?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

The poor exposure is from my camera, not the xrays Inexpensive Koday digital cameras are not the way to go!


----------

